# Erfahrung mit SSD im Notebook



## StefanStg (3. Oktober 2011)

Hi,
ich habe zurzeit ein Sony Vaio VPCEB3Z1E Notebook. Bin damit auch sehr zufrieden nur die Ladezeiten beim Start und wenn ich was machen will dauert immer ewig. Jetzt bin ich schon die ganze Zeit am Überlegen eine SSD mit 120GB einzubauen. Habe in meinen Rechner auch eine SSD drinn und bin damit sehr zufrieden und täte sie auch nicht mehr hergeben wollen. Was mich nur beim Notebook ein wenig abhält eine einzubauen ist das er ja nicht so gut ist wie ein Rechner und ob man da auch ein so großen Performensunterscheid merkt. 

Meine frage dazu: Hat jemant schon Erfahrung mit einen SSD einbau in sein Notebook und merkt er einen Starken unterschied im 
vergleich zu vorher

Mfg
Stefan


----------



## Core #1 (4. Oktober 2011)

Ja, du wirst auf jeden Fall einen Unterschied merken! Windows und Programme starten schneller bzw. reagieren schneller. Der Lüfter des NB läuft nicht mehr so häufig an weil die Platte nicht sehr warm wird, es gibt allgemein keine Geräusche mehr von der Festplatte mehr und rumtragen im Betrieb oder ähnliches hat 0 Einfluss auf die SSD, selbst wenn dir das NB mal vom Schoss kippen sollte.
Zu guter letzt geht die Akkulaufzeit auch noch nach oben, je nach Notebook und SSD mal mehr und mal deutlich mehr.

Ich würd ganz klar zukünftig in jedes Net- und Notebook eines SSD einbauen, aber NUR, wenn Windows 7 (HP oder Pro) draufkommt.


----------



## StefanStg (4. Oktober 2011)

danke für deine antwort. Kommt win 7 hp drauf sowie bei meinen rechner. Kauf sie mit heute gleich und werde sie gleich einbauen. Denke auch das man einen unterscheid merkt hab ich ja auch bei meinen Rechner. War mir nur bei notebooks nicht so sicher.


----------



## michl78 (4. Oktober 2011)

Hört sich gut an.

Wie funktioniert das genau?

Was kostet der Spaß und kann man das selbst einbauen wenn man keine Erfahrung mit sowas hat?

Danke


----------



## K3n$! (4. Oktober 2011)

@michl78: 

Das funktioniert wie der Austausch einer ganz normalen Festplatte. 
Je nach Modell und Größe kosten die SSDs entsprechend viel. 
Sinnvoll wird es erst ab ca. 60GB und mehr, weil alles, was auf dem System gespeichert wird, auf die SSD muss.
Außerdem sollte man die SSD nie zu 100% füllen, weil dadurch die Leistung sinkt. 

Der Einbau ist von Notebook zu Notebook unterschiedlich. Größere Notebooks haben meist eine Serviceklappe, die man mit 2 oder 3 Schrauben öffnen kann. Dann entfernt man einfach die alte Festplatte und steckt die neue SSD ein. Dabei sollte man beachten, dass die SSD die gleiche Größe wie die vorherige Festplatte hat, also den Formfaktor und nicht der Speicherplatz.


----------



## Ahab (4. Oktober 2011)

Vergleichswerte zwischen vorher und nachher habe ich leider nicht, ich habe die SSD direkt eingebaut, noch bevor mein Thinkpad Windows gesehen hat. Aber wenn ich die Performance mit meinem PC vergleiche, merke ich hier und da schon enorme Unterschiede. Meistens limitiert bei mir jedoch der Prozessor (siehe Sig) im Notebook, auf der IFA habe ich ein Thinkpad X1 mit SSD und Core i7 in Aktion gesehen - da war wirklich ALLES INSTANT offen! Und bei dir ist mit einem i5 eigentlich auch noch genug Power vorhanden, um die SSD auszureizen. 

Aber auch mit geringer Performance, beispielsweise auch in einem Netbook, hat man noch einen enormen Vorteil gegenüber einer HDD. Die Investition lohnt sich eigentlich immer.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## StefanStg (4. Oktober 2011)

So hab jetz auch meine Erfahrung mit SSD´s im Notebook. Hab sie eingebaut und Win7 installiert ging auch gut bis ich das erste problem bekam mit der Grafikkarte xD. Hab den AMD Treiber installiert und es ging nichts. Musste dann von Sony einen Extra Treiber runderladen damit sie erkannt wird. Dann hatte ich das geschafft, habe ich gemerkt das meine ganzen zusatztasten mit FN nicht mehr gehen z.b. Laut- Leise, Bildschirmhelligkeit usw. Hab dann auch bei Sony gesucht alles rundergelanden was er mir für mein Notebook angeboten hat ca 1gb und installiert mit der Folge das die Tasten immernoch nicht gingen. Des Weiteren wurde mein Kartenleser und Lan Port nicht mehr erkannt. Schließlich habe ich jetz meine HDD wieder eingebaut und jetz gehr wieder alles die SSD ist wieder umgetauscht und das Projekt ,,SSD für das Notebook,, hat sich erledigt.


----------



## Ahab (4. Oktober 2011)

Okay.  Krass bitter. Also ich weiß ja nicht in welchem Zeitfenster sich das alles abgespielt hat, aber ich glaube ich hätte es noch ein wenig länger probiert. ^^


----------



## biohaufen (4. Oktober 2011)

Ahab schrieb:
			
		

> Okay.  Krass bitter. Also ich weiß ja nicht in welchem Zeitfenster sich das alles abgespielt hat, aber ich glaube ich hätte es noch ein wenig länger probiert. ^^



Glaub ich auch… Naja, egal, schlechter Treiber Support von Sony, aber sind auf den Recovery CDs nicht schon immer alle Treiber mit drauf ?


----------



## PsychoQeeny (4. Oktober 2011)

Lol, also Festplatte ist Festplatte (mal so gesagt)... das du bei der SSD(Festplatte) treiberprobs hattest lag garantiert nicht an der Festplatte...
 sondern das bei deiner vorinst. HDD alles war wie es sollte und bei der neuen (egal ob SSD oder neue HDD) du es nicht gebacken bekommen hast , das wäre dann auch bei einer Formatierten HDD so gewesen


----------



## StefanStg (5. Oktober 2011)

@ Ahab kann ich dir genau sagen hab um 10.00 Uhr angefangen und um 18.47 Uhr aufgehört.
@ biohaufen die treber von sony sind zum . Es gibt bei Notebooks keine Recovery CDs mehr bzw bei meinen drei laptops wo ich die letzten jahre gekauft habe waren keine dabei weder bei meinen ersten Acer für 1300€ oder den HP von meiner freundin für 500€ oder bei meinen jetzigen Sony Vaio für 1000€.   
@ PsychoQeeny Ja gegen die SSD hab ich ja nix gesagt das ist mir klar das es bei einer anderen HDD genauso wäre. Hab in meinen PC auch eine SSD, da gab es zwar auch probleme aber nicht wegen den Treibern sondern wegen anderen Sachen.


----------



## Zorkilein (8. Oktober 2011)

Mein Alienware M14X hat SSD drin und ist sauschnell - würd's immer wieder so kaufen.

Hier ein Video dazu (Booten mit SSD): 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AYc5dgc3uTs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hier ein ausführlicherer Test: iFreaks - Test Alienware M14X - meine persönlichen Erfahrungen

Gruß Zorkilein


----------



## elemer (17. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe seit knapp zwei Jahren das Asus x64vn-jx129v (Intel Core 2 Duo T6600 2,2Ghz, 4GB RAM, 320GB HDD, Nvidia GT240M, Win 7 HP) und möchte den viel beschriebenen Geschwindigkeitsboost nun mal selbst erleben.

Der SSD-Markt ist aber recht unübersichtlich und aus jeder Ecke hört man andere Empfehlungen bzw. Ratschläge (z.B. bei Mac sollte es Marke XY sein, bei Windows lieber Marke YZ).

Deshalb die Frage in dem passenden Thread: welche SSD mit 120 GB nimmt man für ein leicht angestaubtes Notebook-Modell? Der C2D und die 4GB Ram verlangen bestimmt nicht nach der SSD mit der weltbesten Lese-/Schreibgeschwindigkeit und es ist ja auch "nur" SATAII vorhanden.

Soweit ich das bei amazon verfolgen konnte ist diese SSD seit einer guten Zeit auf Platz 1 der Verkaufszahlen:
Crucial CT128M4SSD2 128GB interne SSD-Festplatte 2,5: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Aber das bedeutet ja nicht automatisch, dass es sich dann auch um die passende SSD zu meinem Notebook handelt...

Wer also Erfahrungen mit einem ähnlich altem + performanten Notebook hat, immer her damit!


----------



## Ashton (17. Oktober 2011)

> M4 has the best performance on SATA II. Followed by C300, then Samsung 470, then Intel 320



Nimm die m4 Crucial.


----------



## Fragnail (17. Oktober 2011)

Es gibt keine "passende SSD" für dein Notebook - ich glaube so ziemlich jede SSD die du heute neu erwerben kannst wird von deinem Rechner begrenzt. Ich habe in meinem Standgerät auch die M4 drinn - auch nur SATA II aber trotzdem merkt man einen riesen unterschied. Ich bin mit der M4 super zufrieden.
SSD im Notebook - asu meiner sich immer positiv, wenn das OS SSDs vernünftig unterstützt. Haben sogar n altes IBM genommen und ne SSD mit Linux reingepackt - ich glaube ich kann mich nun schwer mit "Festplattengeschwindigkeiten" beim Booten und Starten von Programmen anfreunden.


----------



## elemer (17. Oktober 2011)

Ok, dann hätte ich vermutlich eh keinen großen Fehler machen können. Somit wird die Crucial bestellt. 

Thx!


----------



## K3n$! (17. Oktober 2011)

Nimm die m4. Die ist Preis/Leistungsmäßig super.

Bei anderen Händlern gibts die m4 schon für 10€ weniger:

Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT128M4SSD2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Wolf77 (23. Oktober 2011)

das m14 im video braucht 25 sec beim booten 
Hab in meinem Asus G74SX eine m4 (die zu ca. 85% voll ist) und die schafft booten in 19sec  die programme sind sofort nach dem klicken offen - kann ich nur empfehlen


----------

